# Dr. Cowboy Malloy - Goodbye my sweet loy...



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Some of you may have already seen this on the German Shepherd Dog Community Group on Facebook, but here goes. My baby went by many names - Cowboy, Malloy, The Doctor, Doc... and had DM, Hip Dysplasia and by January, Spondylosis was spreading and his hip was severely eroded. We wrestled with the idea of a wheelchair but he was going downhill so quickly. Finally his kidneys were losing function and he was unable to hold himself in a sitting position for very long anymore and sometimes cried when I brushed him. He has not been able to control his poo or pee for months now and we took him out every couple of hours to express and stimulate his urine and bowel. Finally, always a voracious eater, he no longer wanted to eat his meals. That really did it for me and we helped him cross the proverbial bridge last night.










Somewhere on this board, someone had posted asking if anyone dreamed about their dogs after passing. I had an incredible dream last night:

Last night, during the few hours that I slept, I had a dream. In my dream, Cowboy was still with me everywhere I went and while I was leaning over hugging him, laying my head against his big ruff, breathing in his wonderful smell, a girl said "hey what are you doing?" and I realized instantly, "oh, you can't see him?" and he disappeared from my arms. In this same dream, I woke up crying and Jane, our senior beagle, walked across the bed almost cat-like and actually talked to me. The part I remember was when she said "the more you believe in him, the stronger he will be" and then it all made sense. I realized then, that each time I saw him, he had been growing younger, wiggling around, walking, even jumping up a little to lick my face, and it was a comfort.

I woke up bawling and hugged Jane until she began to protest, thanking her. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm just a wreck.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Handsome Boy...


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

This is just heartbreaking...DM is such a horrible disease  I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am just so sorry - I had been following your posts in the senior section. 

I am glad he has already visited you. The bond lives on.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

RIP beautiful boy!


----------



## it hurts so bad (Apr 24, 2013)

he had given you every inch of his life to you and yours to his.
R.I.P sweet lil fella.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your handsome boy, may he run free at the bridge until some day when you will meet again. :rip:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I read your post about searching for a wheelchair for your boy.

I hope he visits you often.

May he run free, happy, and healthy.

I wish you all the best in your sorrow and pray you find solace soon...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Cowboy. Take good care.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's never long enough....RIP Cowboy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss of Cowboy.I Believe that our Daisy waits for us where she can still jump ,run and she is 3 again. Cowboy run free.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Suka, I am so sorry to hear about Cowboy.


----------



## elizabethtrotchie (May 10, 2013)

They never leave us. I lost my cat of 15 years to a stroke a year ago but he still visits me in my dreams happy and healthy. I believe it's his way of saying "every things OK now"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words and empathy. It makes a difference.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Cowboy. But what a wonderful dream you had about your dear boy. I'm one of those people who firmly believe that they will be reunited with their departed pets someday. In time, the grief and feelings of loss will be replaced by fond memories and smiles whenever you think of him.


----------

